# Hot Sauce



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am looking for a hot sauce recipe. Anyone got a good one??

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea. A blow torch down your throat and a red hot poker up your butt.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

wd - thats a bit too much for me..

Darin - here is one of my favorites

2 jalapeno's cut into large pieces 
4 thai chilli peppers sliced in 1/2
1 red bell pepper cut into large pieces
6 cloves garlic
1/2 medium onion (sliced)
1.5 tsp salt
1 tsp chilli pepper flakes
juice of 1/2 lemon
1 tbsp dry oregeno
1.5 cup olive oil
1 cup white vinegar

In a medium pot - 
1) heat oil till it is nice and hot (high heat) add the red pepper, onion, garlic and jalapeno's. Let them go for a few minutes, until soft (becareful when adding things to hot oil, use gloves or a splatter shield)
2) Add vinegar - mix for a minute on med heat
3) Add salt, pepper flakes, oregeno and thai chilli peppers and lemon juice, put heat on low and simmer for 8 minutes
4) Turn off heat and let the mixture cool down
5) put the entire mixture in a blender and blend until smooth with no clumps (you can add fresh cilantro/parsley now if you would like)
6) put in a mason jar with a good seal and refridgerate overnight

Use as you would any other sauce, next time you make it add/remove as much heat as you'd like. You can also substitute the thai pepper with ghost peppers if you want to get a feeling of what wdbrand was talking about.

Let me know if you try this and how it turns out.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

akhan said:


> wd - thats a bit too much for me..
> 
> Darin - here is one of my favorites
> 
> ...


Do you leave the veins and seeds in the peppers or take them out?

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Leave everything in there - that is where the kick comes from!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Yuppers I had a boss once took a banana pepper and slowly cut it up not touching any veins or seeds and when he got done it tasted like a green pepper


----------

